

KML - another C++ free machine learning library - zeratul
http://www.terborg.net/research/kml/

======
marshray
This doesn't happen to me often, but should I feel dumb for not knowing about
kernel machines?

I'm thinking it's this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_methods>

Note to self: Put a very simple explanation (with at least one link) on every
project landing page even if a total newb would have no use at all for your
project.

~~~
zeratul
Thumbs up for sense of humor. There is little bit about kernels on
<http://www.ml-class.org>

I'm looking for a good implementation of Relevance Vector Machines. One that I
could port to R or Python 2.7 (NumPy). I found two interesting C++ libraries
and posted them on HN.

